# estate agency/letting agents fees?



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm heading out to the marbella/mijas area and have an agent (go between) lined up to show me some apartments. she has told me that their fee for arranging this is 300e as they take their fee from the person renting and not out of the rent. is this a normal practice or should i be concerned that i am going to hand over 300e and have no-where to live.
i presume i cant mention the site i founf them on, but its a large spanish estate agency site that has lots of different agents advertising on it so i would like to think i am dealing with a legit outfit.
if the fee wasnt so large i dont think i would be questioning it i guess.
if anyone has or knows of people trying to let a 2 bed property in this area let me know and we could strike a deal. thanks


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

btw im not planning on handing money over just to be shown around. this is a fee when arranging the contract so i presume paid at that point along with deposit and 1 months rent in advance


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve is absolutely right in his views, there are many ways to get properties without using agents. Having said that it is generally the business model that the agent charges about a months rent as a fee to find you the property (if you use an agent of course). This is how they make their money but if you do use an agent I would not pay this until you are signing. It is usual to pay 3 months (1 rent, 1 deposit, and 1 agents fee).

Some friends of mine have just moved through an agent and did not pay a penny in agents fees, the landlord paid the fee for them - these things are always open to a bit of haggling - remember, like Steve quite rightly said - there are tend of thousands of empty properties in Spain, landlords are desperate to shift them - so ALWAYS insist on them lowering the rent - most pare prices to negotiate - and always try to haggle on the agents fee - obviously the agent wants paying but see if the owner will pay some, if not all!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Again, Steve has nailed it.

I can only talk from my own personal experience here in Spain, but the best advice I can give you is not to listen to any ONE person's advice for at least the first few months that you are here. Sure, listen to advice - some will be good, some bad, some indifferent and some by induviduals who are out to con you. Until you are able to tell which is which you are best to only trust professional, reputable and recommended sources and trust your instincts. For me rental agents fall in this category.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I would *never *hand over a fee just for viewings!!!


it's certainly not common practice around here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having been looking myself recently to be nearer my kids school, I wouldnt go anywhere near a private rental EVER AGAIN!!! The owners want to charge the same, if not more money than an agent, you get no support, no help with anything and no guarantees. Most of the time theres a language issue, so you need a trnslator, and you really dont know what you're getting - I have horror stories from the last few weeks of private rentals - most were dirty, filthy and uninhabitable (no I wasnt looking in the bargain basement) - I'll not go into them, but I was on the brink of changing my phone number!!

At the moment most landlords want two months deposit and some rent up front - it seems our fellow Brits have come along and "stung" owners by not paying and trashing properties! 

Agents usually want half one months rental as a finders fee, altho some take it from the owners. Always negotiate the rent - see what you can get away with. I've yet to meet an agent who is expecting me to pay to be shown around anything. I suspect thats something from yesteryear when times were good!!????? In fact I'd say that agents are only too happy to show people round as it proves that they're doing their job!

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for all the responses guys. fyi there is no fee for showing me around. i wouldnt agree to that. its a fee that they were proposing be charged amongst along with the 1 month rent up front an 1 months deposit


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> BE careful! This was just discussed a few weeks ago about agents taking money up front. I have seen some who do.
> 
> In the area you are going there are tens of thousands available. If you let me know your budget I'll ask around. Several friends are looking for me but I think I've decided on further along the coast in Málaga City. Just get here, book into your parents for a few nights (!), get the Sur, walk into every bar and read every lamppost and you'll be swamped with offers! I just can't see ANY reason to give away 300 euros. You'd get 10 days in a hotel for that and have all the time to view dozens of properties.


they werent proposing taking the money upfront. its along with the 1 month deposit and 1 month rent upfront. its just that i think 300e is a large fee. i wouldnt expect to be charged more than £100 over here so thats what alerted me to the fact that it seemed a lot.
with my office being in marbella i would want to be situated between there and malaga for friends and family coming over so i'm not really set on a location.but mijas is kinda in the middle and i used to holiday in calahonda so kinda know the area.
i dont really want to pay more than 500-600e and need a furnished 2 bed apartment (with satellite!!) 
she mentioned riviera del sol (there is one they have that suits my needs which they will furnish if i want it) and elviria which i am told is a very nice area, but more expensive due to it (650e). they have others too but those were mentioned as preferable considering my requirements. i am completely flexible tho. need somewhere that will allow a cat so would love ground floor, if cant then an amazing view would be really nice.
the clock will be ticking when i arrive as i only have a week to sort it. she is due to meet me on the saturday which would allow time to sort contract but if you or anyone know of a place that would suit my needs i'd be more than happy to view it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would expect to pay ahlf a months rent as a finders fee - so 100€?????? only if you're looking at 200€ a month rental

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would expect to pay ahlf a months rent as a finders fee - so 100€?????? only if you're looking at 200€ a month rental
> 
> Jo xxx


most owners & agents will ask for a month rent up front & 2 months deposit - that's not a finders fee though - it's a 'refundable' deposit

there is usually some room for negotiation these days though...........


the only time we paid the full 'asking price' was when we green off the plane & there wasn't so much around for long term rental


I've never paid nor been asked for a finders fee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> most owners & agents will ask for a month rent up front & 2 months deposit - that's not a finders fee though - it's a 'refundable' deposit
> 
> there is usually some room for negotiation these days though...........
> 
> ...


It seems to depend on the agent, some get it from the landlords, some get half from each part and others try it on and wack the full month on top!!? But as you say, you must negotiate!

The two month deposit thing is my sticking point - apparently, its because Brits are notoriously bad at leaving rented properties in a good condition, so the landlords like to have something to hang onto???? I've negotiated that down to one month deposit and half the finders fee on my new place and I also got a little of the rental price - altho I have agreed to pay a couple of months up front - but its all negotiable. 

That said, and altho I'm not sticking up for them, the agents do have to make some money as they are a business, so I respect that for the work they save me and the help they give me, then I should pay them!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course there is the other side of the coin, not all owners of properties want to go through the hassle of showing folk around their houses - not only are alot of the potential tenants going to be foreign so its difficult to understand or negotiate, but there are going to be a significant number of "no shows" and you really dont know who's going to turn up??!!

I would imagine that most people would happily pay an agent to do it and not venture anywhere near a private rental and all the extra work

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Of course there is the other side of the coin, not all owners of properties want to go through the hassle of showing folk around their houses - not only are alot of the potential tenants going to be foreign so its difficult to understand or negotiate, but there are going to be a significant number of "no shows" and you really dont know who's going to turn up??!!
> 
> I would imagine that most people would happily pay an agent to do it and not venture anywhere near a private rental and all the extra work
> 
> Jo xxx


we're using an agent this time - only because we've known them 7 years & it's a complicated deal

we are getting a discount on the agent fees though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> we're using an agent this time - only because we've known them 7 years & it's a complicated deal
> 
> we are getting a discount on the agent fees though


We're using an agent because I've been looking at properties both thru and agent and privately and I have been totally disgusted by what I've seen in the private sector - one house was - well, her elderly mother in law had recently died, most of the walls were covered in black mould and pealing paint (altho she said it wouldnt take more than a day to paint over it all???), the furniture was beyond words (she said she'd remove what we didnt want), the kitchen was a large room with lots of curtains acting as cupboard doors, a very old and dirty free standing cream coloured cooker, I didnt see a washing machine, the sink was all chipped and the fridge??????????????????. I wont even mention the 3 bathrooms or the smell of the place uke:!!! The property was a four bedroom detached place and looked lovely from the outside, had great views and they wanted 2,500€ a month. Ok so that was the worst one we looked at, but none of the other private rentals were up to much, not one was what I would consider clean or modern (am I too fussy???) and all were way over what I'd have expected to pay agent or not - the best condition was a little 3 bedroom town house, it was ok, but then we looked at one two doors up with an agent for the same price and negotiated it down to 200€ a month cheaper - and are going for that on LOL! 

Then you have the issues of how to negotiate, how to draw up a contract, making sure its cleaned before you move in, how to organise the water, electricity, telephone????? My agent is sorting all that!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We're using an agent because I've been looking at properties both thru and agent and privately and I have been totally disgusted by what I've seen in the private sector - one house was - well, her elderly mother in law had recently died, most of the walls were covered in black mould and pealing paint (altho she said it wouldnt take more than a day to paint over it all???), the furniture was beyond words (she said she'd remove what we didnt want), the kitchen was a large room with lots of curtains acting as cupboard doors, a very old and dirty free standing cream coloured cooker, I didnt see a washing machine, the sink was all chipped and the fridge??????????????????. I wont even mention the 3 bathrooms or the smell of the place uke:!!! The property was a four bedroom detached place and looked lovely from the outside, had great views and they wanted 2,500€ a month. Ok so that was the worst one we looked at, but none of the other private rentals were up to much, not one was what I would consider clean or modern (am I too fussy???) and all were way over what I'd have expected to pay agent or not - the best condition was a little 3 bedroom town house, it was ok, but then we looked at one two doors up with an agent for the same price and negotiated it down to 200€ a month cheaper - and are going for that on LOL!
> 
> Then you have the issues of how to negotiate, how to draw up a contract, making sure its cleaned before you move in, how to organise the water, electricity, telephone????? My agent is sorting all that!
> 
> Jo xxx


everywhere we've rented the utilities are left in the owner's name - they pass us the bills & we pay them

the phone/internet is easy enough - in theory

mind you - we're not going far, so it should be straightforward!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> they werent proposing taking the money upfront. its along with the 1 month deposit and 1 month rent upfront. its just that i think 300e is a large fee. i wouldnt expect to be charged more than £100 over here so thats what alerted me to the fact that it seemed a lot.
> with my office being in marbella i would want to be situated between there and malaga for friends and family coming over so i'm not really set on a location.but mijas is kinda in the middle and i used to holiday in calahonda so kinda know the area.
> i dont really want to pay more than 500-600e and need a furnished 2 bed apartment (with satellite!!)
> she mentioned riviera del sol (there is one they have that suits my needs which they will furnish if i want it) and elviria which i am told is a very nice area, but more expensive due to it (650e). they have others too but those were mentioned as preferable considering my requirements. i am completely flexible tho. need somewhere that will allow a cat so would love ground floor, if cant then an amazing view would be really nice.
> the clock will be ticking when i arrive as i only have a week to sort it. she is due to meet me on the saturday which would allow time to sort contract but if you or anyone know of a place that would suit my needs i'd be more than happy to view it.


I wouldn't personally touch anything in Riviera del Sol. The area is full of 'unsavouries' and I've heard some horror stories about crimes committed in the area. It is very built up, and I'm sure you will be offered lots of apartments there.... Personal taste I suppose so do go and see for yourself. Elviria is definitely a nicer area. It is quite a bit further down towards Marbella, and has some classy restaurants and beaches...


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

lynn said:


> I wouldn't personally touch anything in Riviera del Sol. The area is full of 'unsavouries' and I've heard some horror stories about crimes committed in the area. It is very built up, and I'm sure you will be offered lots of apartments there.... Personal taste I suppose so do go and see for yourself. Elviria is definitely a nicer area. It is quite a bit further down towards Marbella, and has some classy restaurants and beaches...


hi lynn. thanks for the info. this exactly the kind of honest feedback that i wouldnt expect to hear from the agent. i have to say that i did wonder why there are so many apartments available and at such cheap prices.
i would definately much rather pay more to be in a safer and "nicer" area, but being near expat communities i feel would be crucial to helping me settle in and also when the time comes help for my line of work.
given what you have said. would there be any areas that you would recommend and any others that you would steer clear so that i can focus on areas that would be more suitable


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> hi lynn. thanks for the info. this exactly the kind of honest feedback that i wouldnt expect to hear from the agent. i have to say that i did wonder why there are so many apartments available and at such cheap prices.
> i would definately much rather pay more to be in a safer and "nicer" area, but being near expat communities i feel would be crucial to helping me settle in and also when the time comes help for my line of work.
> given what you have said. would there be any areas that you would recommend and any others that you would steer clear so that i can focus on areas that would be more suitable


I've sent you a PM


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Aw, Lynn. You're no fun.
> 
> I wear it on my sleeve. I like Fuengirola and especially Los Boliches!
> 
> ...


i had wanted to be based inbetween marbella and malaga due to the fact i had hoped my OH would be able to get a job at malaga airport and then be able to come out and join me, but there has been no joy so far on that front. so i guess its no longer important to be based between the both. 
although my office is in marbella. i'm not too sure how often i will be there as i'll be out seeing clients. the most important factor is a nice area to live in and a community where i could easily fit in


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> i had wanted to be based inbetween marbella and malaga due to the fact i had hoped my OH would be able to get a job at malaga airport and then be able to come out and join me, but there has been no joy so far on that front. so i guess its no longer important to be based between the both.
> although my office is in marbella. i'm not too sure how often i will be there as i'll be out seeing clients. the most important factor is a nice area to live in and a community where i could easily fit in


I live just outside Marbella, Estepona side. The whole area between Marbella/San Pedro and Estepona is very pleasant. No high-rise, few horrible urbs, beaches you have to walk to get to....
If you want an area with predominantly Spanish people, very quiet, rather bourgeois in fact, loads of good restaurants, no night life but with Marbella and Estepona within easy reach....this is a great place to live.
Rentals aren't cheap but you get what you pay for, imo.
If interested, pm me.
Jo has visited and has seen a little of the area where I live.
Michelle Obama stayed a ten-minute drive from our house so if it's good enough for her...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Matt - we fly over today and also only havea week to find something. Had similar experience from agents as you but now when we speak to the agents in more detail it depends on the landlord. If they can get their fee from the lanlord then they will - if the landlord won't pay then they charge the renter. Will let you know more after this week.

Nat




mattferrier said:


> they werent proposing taking the money upfront. its along with the 1 month deposit and 1 month rent upfront. its just that i think 300e is a large fee. i wouldnt expect to be charged more than £100 over here so thats what alerted me to the fact that it seemed a lot.
> with my office being in marbella i would want to be situated between there and malaga for friends and family coming over so i'm not really set on a location.but mijas is kinda in the middle and i used to holiday in calahonda so kinda know the area.
> i dont really want to pay more than 500-600e and need a furnished 2 bed apartment (with satellite!!)
> she mentioned riviera del sol (there is one they have that suits my needs which they will furnish if i want it) and elviria which i am told is a very nice area, but more expensive due to it (650e). they have others too but those were mentioned as preferable considering my requirements. i am completely flexible tho. need somewhere that will allow a cat so would love ground floor, if cant then an amazing view would be really nice.
> the clock will be ticking when i arrive as i only have a week to sort it. she is due to meet me on the saturday which would allow time to sort contract but if you or anyone know of a place that would suit my needs i'd be more than happy to view it.


----------

